# Look 2010



## Kees

The new 595 for 2010

Really like it


Look 595 ultra




























Look585










Look586


----------



## trunkz22

Are they bringing back the white 585?


----------



## Kees

trunkz22 said:


> Are they bringing back the white 585?



Looks like it is a new white 585


----------



## jecjec81

Are there any changes in the geometry, technology? Or purely aesthetics?


----------



## texass4

I'm glad on one hand that the 585 lives on. But I echo whoever said it earlier...I'm not wild about the font. It looks awfully generic to me.


----------



## maximum7

I don't like the new font and the weird cuts of the blocks of color... And those gosh-awful pinstripes again!!!! 
They look slower now.. 

It also doesn't look like there are any changes to the frames either. It would have been cool to see the 585 with bigger tubes that were lugged or something. 
On a positive note I won't be wanting to "update" now.


----------



## shapeofthings

The design this year is terrible. I across with texas and maximum. 
They look like cheap treks. 
At least the Mondrian is back. Anyone know if it will be super limited (i.e. super-expensive)?
The previous Mondrian looks better without a doubt, but still have a soft spot for it.


----------



## edk

YES, the white 585 is back!


----------



## maximum7

Is the new logo is gonna make people wonder if that is an original LOOK? It makes it look like a knock off. 

They've lost their classy-ness. 

And why doesn't the 585 ever get the same Team Paint that the rest of the line gets? 


Even though the US market is smaller than over-seas, Chas please tell me you're gonna provide feed-back to France about the comments here...


----------



## wiz525

meh. i'd rather have a 2007 585. still the best looking frame i've seen.


----------



## edk

wiz525 said:


> meh. i'd rather have a 2007 585. still the best looking frame i've seen.


True!


----------



## stunzeed

This is good news, I was worried that LOOk would come out with a super slick looking 2010 model which would make me want to sell my 08 586...looks like the 586 will be staying with me which is totally fine by me


----------



## gitoutdaway

Glad I bought my 2008 595 when I did too. LOOK designers have TOTALLY lost me, from 1st to last place. Now I just hope it doesn't crack, the newer replacement would cost me an additional $800 to repaint.

Although... I saw a Mondrian 596 that was quite impressive, but everything else is WAY off the mark.

what the fudge LOOK??


----------



## maximum7

> Glad I bought my 2008 595 when I did too.



Do you have the "Team" black and white 595? That is my favorite by far. I had the 555 version of that.


----------



## jecjec81

Hope they release a 585 in 09 Confidis Team color.


----------



## gitoutdaway

This one:


----------



## saab2000

Now I just wish they'd bring back the geo and dimensions of the 381/481 years with the shallower seat angle and slightly longer top tube. But with the more modern materials and construction.

I'd buy one today to supplement my 381.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

shapeofthings said:


> At least the Mondrian is back. Anyone know if it will be super limited (i.e. super-expensive)?
> The previous Mondrian looks better without a doubt, but still have a soft spot for it.


YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I WANT THIS BIKE!!!!

Well...to be exact I still want the original one more...but as I don't fancy selling a kidney to get it I might have to investigate the more recent offering.

God I hope it doesn't cost the earth!!!



And agreed about the terrible standard of the rest of this years designs.


----------



## toonraid

I put together a 09 595 ultra for a friend with Bora's and super record - the frame didn't look anything special naked but once dressed up in those components it came alive - the new 2010 colour is not far off and am sure it will look just as good if not better - don't forget its one thing seeing a girl naked and another dressed to thrill - and the two are never the same!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

the 2010 bikes I saw were fully built....


----------



## toonraid

Probably dressed for shopping & not to party - show bikes are usually built with same components that manufacturers are offering as complete built up bikes and rightly they would like you to spend most of your budget on the frame and not exotic components such as Bora's etc which has a lower margin for them.


----------

